# VEC (PLC) Micro Teaching Job Interview



## guinness (14 Sep 2011)

My partner has received notification that he has been selected for a VEC (PLC) Job interview which will include a 5-7 minute micro teaching exercise followed by the interview.Has anyone any experience of this micro teaching element or know of anyone who does. 
Eg can the subject be chosen by my partner? and is he required to bring anything other than handouts etc?

any thoughts welcome.


----------



## Sandals (14 Sep 2011)

I know a private school in Galway, after being told successful in interview few years ago, required to conduct a "Micro Teaching Session" in front of four adults.  Was shocked and annoyed and didnt follow up on the job as thankfully at the time had the choice of another job. I feel it would have been degrading as had my college exams passed etc .... I wouldn't compare this with subject inspection, WSE etc

I rang places before interviews in my first summer after college as had two jobs outside main stream education (mat. covers) and questions were always answered. Preparation is key.


----------



## SarahMc (14 Sep 2011)

I think he should check what teaching aids are available, flipchart, whiteboard, projector etc, the assessment is not just about presentation skills.


----------



## monagt (14 Sep 2011)

> y partner has received notification that he has been selected for a VEC (PLC) Job interview which will include a 5-7 minute micro teaching exercise followed by the interview.Has anyone any experience of this micro teaching element or know of anyone who does.
> Eg can the subject be chosen by my partner? and is he required to bring anything other than handouts etc?



OK.

1. They should have indicated who would pick the subject.
2. If your partner, good, because he can choose something he knows well.
3. If the job is teaching/lecturing and he has applied the he/she should know the subjects
4. Prepare his slides, write a script starting from my name is and I will .... to conclusion, any questions and thank you for your time.
5. Practise, practise and practise until the timing of his slides and his script is good.
6. Use cards to assist his memory and keep him on track.
7. Only memory joggers on card not for reading
8. Read card as the slide goes up, they look at slide and he looks at card (card 1=slide 1)
9. Presentation should be timed
10) Have a Beginning, Middle and an End.
11) Introduction, body, summarise & conclude - Tell em what you are going to tell em, Tell em, then Tell em what you have just told them.
12) Prepare presentation, revise, time, practise delivery, 
13) Practise delivery to yourself, watch for reading the slides, nervous body language, not looking at the audience, bad timing,..............
14) And a handout with a copy of the slides on it for the audience, 4 or 6 slides per A4
15) Keep slides plain, no big yellow coloured ducks, for example, unless it relates to the point being made.
16) Big letters on slides, 6 lines max, he can expand verbally


----------



## Sandals (15 Sep 2011)

monagt said:


> OK.
> 
> 1. They should have indicated who would pick the subject.
> 2. If your partner, good, because he can choose something he knows well.
> ...



Personally, as a professional, I find this micro teaching 5-7 minutes BEFORE the actual interview DISGUSTING (had a discussion today with other so-called professionals with similar thoughts) , especially DISGUSTED after reading the above informative list.


----------



## Complainer (16 Sep 2011)

Sandals said:


> Personally, as a professional, I find this micro teaching 5-7 minutes BEFORE the actual interview DISGUSTING (had a discussion today with other so-called professionals with similar thoughts) , especially DISGUSTED after reading the above informative list.



What is disgusting about assessing the teaching ability of a teacher?


----------



## wbbs (16 Sep 2011)

And there was I  thinking this was a very useful list and that I must save it for future information.

I am not really involved in this area or anything but I don't know if I would consider the idea of checking a teacher's actual teaching skills 'disgusting'.   Don't know about the rest of ye but I certainly have had some teachers in my time who obviously knew their subject but boy could they not impart that knowledge to the students.


----------



## Firefly (16 Sep 2011)

Complainer said:


> What is disgusting about assessing the teaching ability of a teacher?



+1. A few contracts ago I had a very unusual interview. It started as normal, with the interviewers going through my CV and providing some information about the company and the role. The next thing a whiteboard in the corner was dragged up to the table. The main system I was to be working on was drawn and we spent approx 30 minutes thrashing through this. I wasn't even aware this was the interview format. I was asked again and again (not aggressivly I might add) for what improvements and pitfalls I could identify. It was by far the most inspiring interview I've ever done and I took this contract over another one where the rate was higher. The aim of the interview became clear.....it's not only the number of years experience or qualifications you have that matter (although these will get you to the interview in the first place), but rather your ability to do the job and to act on your feet. 9 women pregnant for 1 month does not a baby make.

This micro teaching is your chance to shine.


----------



## monagt (17 Sep 2011)

> What is disgusting about assessing the teaching ability of a teacher?


+1



> This micro teaching is your chance to shine.



+1



> Personally, as a professional, I find this micro teaching 5-7 minutes BEFORE the actual interview DISGUSTING (had a discussion today with other so-called professionals with similar thoughts) , especially DISGUSTED after reading the above informative list.



Professional what?

And whats wrong with the informative list? (It was to assist a newbie)


----------

